# stairway layout (stringer)



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys I'm just try to work out my first ever stringer and I have to admit it's got me stumped! I'm looking through the little blue book for stairway layout and its making zero sense. I found a few computer aided systems which seem to male it much less difficult to calculate. Any of you have any programs you recommend?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

What has you stumped?


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

I do it the old fashion way.
first I make a story pole
than I take my dividers and start at 7"
I'll adjust the dividers until I find the exact measurement
this gives me the rise
than I calculate the floor thickness's


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well after a few hours of trying to figure out the way this book works it's just too much. Tried a few of the online systems but they were either to hard to use or just plain pointless. I ended up using blocklayer.com seems to have worked out very well. Couldn't have been any easier. I will know tomorrow when I cut them.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

What the hell it wrong with this formula? Floor to floor height= A, B= number of treads. A/B=X. X= Rise. After layout of the stringer subtract tread thickness off height of first riser then subtract thickness of riser material off of top plumb cut. Rules of thumb and code are rise*2+run=25 or run*2+rise=25. UBC states that rise should not be over 7 3/4" and tread overhang no more than 1 1/4". I don't remember if this was changed in the code but it used to be no less than 9" in rough depth on the run. 10" I find as being ideal. 10 1/4" even better if you don't want to rip down OSB supertreads to maintain the 1 1/4" rule.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sure there's nothing wrong with it. But there must have been an easy way other than all the crap the blue book says. The website does the job and makes it very simple. Even for someone who has never built stairs like me before.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> But there must have been an easy way other than all the crap the blue book says. The website does the job and makes it very simple.


Not sure which website you're referring to but not *everything* can be dumbed down. Sometimes, ya just gotta learn the steps needed to complete the task.
Framer's formula is just a series of steps you take to build a set of stairs. There's also been many threads here about stairbuilding, a search would reveal more info for you.

Mac


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I also had the same problem with baluster spacing and couldn't work out the dam math. I also used a online program for that. Took me much less time and worked out spot on first time. I'm not one for math I know that much. Lucky for me I often don't need to use it lol.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

But stairs are easy money....









Like Mac said, try this....
Google _site:contractortalk.com stair stringers_
or "cutting stringers", or "stairs", or...........









Really, a framing square, pencil, and 
a set of stair gauges is a hell of a start.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

We understand, it's Monday. How about some pix when your done.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not one for math I know that much. Lucky for me I often don't need to use it lol.


How do you not use it that often?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

At the very least you need to buy a Construction Master 5. No internet access needed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Really, a framing square, pencil, and
> *a set of stair gauges* is a hell of a start.


Well, la-dee-da! Next you'll be buying Festools. :laughing:

Best start is being stuck with the need to build 'em, no one who knows how nearby, and no new-fangled electronic gimmickry with which to take the easy way out. That way, you're forced to actually understand what you're doing. :thumbsup:



CookeCarpentry said:


> How do you not use it that often?


Umm... lack of work? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a laser beam matrix that I set up for laying out stringers.

(ok so I still use Grandpa's framing square and his brass gauges but, his saw didn't have lasers) :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well, la-dee-da! Next you'll be buying Festools. :laughing:
> 
> Best start is being stuck with the need to build 'em, no one who knows how nearby, and no new-fangled electronic gimmickry with which to take the easy way out. That way, you're forced to actually understand what you're doing. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


That's my plan now. I'm going to have the pc nearby just in case but it's on our lake house so no big deal If I mess up a few stringers. I got all the gear but no idea! :thumbsup: how hard can it be :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Ok guys I'm just try to work out my first ever stringer and I have to admit it's got me stumped! I'm looking through the little blue book for stairway layout and its making zero sense. I found a few computer aided systems which seem to male it much less difficult to calculate. Any of you have any programs you recommend?


BC, Seems like you are making way more of this than you should. Relax and get it in your head what you are trying to do. Very simple math involved. Frame square, gauges, tape measure & pencil is all you need. If you need some extra help use a simple calculator.

Now that being said I have seen more time & material wasted on cutting stairs than anything else. A very close second is cutting roofs.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I once had a full superintendent working under me who didn't have a clue how to build a set of stairs in a historic rehabilitation project. He tried to impress me with all his knowledge, he did a sketch of how he proposed to build the stair, and included the "angle of inclination", which is useless information. He had the treads and risers wrong and even if it was right it wouldn't meet code. He no longer works for our company. 

Don't you wish you had paid attention in geometry class now?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The biggest trick is,
cut one, test it, if it's right,
use it as a pattern to mark
the other two.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That's my plan now. I'm going to have the pc nearby just in case but it's on our lake house so no big deal If I mess up a few stringers. I got all the gear but no idea! :thumbsup: how hard can it be :whistling


Glad you took it that way. I didn't mean to zing you as badly as that came out. :thumbsup:

Listen to Griz. It really isn't all that complex once you get your head wrapped around it. Set yourself a trial task of making a two-riser set of steps. If you can do that, _any_ size is exactly the same, just more risers. :thumbup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> That's my plan now. I'm going to have the pc nearby just in case but it's on our lake house so no big deal If I mess up a few stringers. I got all the gear but no idea! :thumbsup: how hard can it be :whistling


Ever trip on a mismatched stair? 
Stick to the code or get sued.
Oh, it's only your Lake house. 
Hopefully your mom or pregnant sister won't break their neck.
I don't know what's worse, calculitus or computeritus?
:laughing:​


----------

